
Get Off of Twitter - feross
https://nolanlawson.com/2019/05/29/get-off-of-twitter/
======
benbristow
> Write blog posts. Use RSS. Use micro.blog. Use Mastodon. Use Pleroma. Use
> whatever you want, as long as it isn’t manipulating you with algorithms or
> selling access to your data to advertisers

RSS doesn't really count, that's more one-way than social, but the userbase of
all these is less than Twitter's.

Mastodon seems like the most ready to be an alternative but doesn't have the
user-base. I can't even make an account without being manually approved or
using a third-party server...

I mainly use Twitter for contacting customer support etc. as it's easier and
more direct than going through other channels.

I'll stick with Twitter

